# Anybody heard from Trackend?



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2007)

Just thinking about you Track. Hope all is well.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 24, 2007)

No, and he hasn't been on of late. I sent him an e-mail to see how he is. I'll let you know when I hear anything.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2007)

Give him my very best when you speak to him, please.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 24, 2007)

The e-mail address I had for him bounced. I will try again later an see if it does it again


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope he is allright. Hope he pulls through this!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2007)

On behalf of me wish him all the best, please.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2007)

Guys, those of you that are wizzards with computer or pen etc....can we make somekind of get well soon card and send him? A one of a kind card...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 27, 2007)

thats a good idea lucky


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2007)

evangilder said:


> The e-mail address I had for him bounced. I will try again later an see if it does it again



We need a valid email to send him a note, boys.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2007)

We definately need to do something......

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2007)

Absolutely...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just keeping this one the top fellas.... I hope that he's doing well.


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 2, 2007)

What is wrong with him?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2007)

He's ill:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/i-m-going-outside-may-sometime-10094.html


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2007)

I hope that all is going well for you Track....


----------



## seesul (Dec 11, 2007)

still no news guys???


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 11, 2007)

Health is probably the most important thing for a person to have.Well I hope he's ok and he has my best wishes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2007)

My thoughts and all that goes out to him and his family....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well at this point, I must confess that I will say a prayer for Trackend tonight. I had hoped he was just either recovering or on holiday. I hope my assuming the worst is not a jinx. Godspeed track.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2007)

I was hoping we'd hear from him over the holidays....

Charles


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn I was away way to long. Hope we will see him again soon and hopes and prayers to him.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2007)

I second that emotion.... Wherever you are Trackie, we're all thinking about you and yours.... Hope to see you soon in good health.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm with you guys.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2007)

All my best Track......


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 28, 2007)

same here, pull through track


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 28, 2007)

track: you've got a lot of loyal friends here pulling for you. Some are old friends some are new but we're all hoping the New Year sees you fit and healthy. HAPPY NEW YEAR Trackend. Come back soon, you hear? We'll be waiting.


----------



## seesul (Jan 5, 2008)

no news boys


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2008)

ALthough i Dont know him i hope if he's ill he gets better...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2008)

Nothin new on Tracks recovery/treatment....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2008)

We all miss you and hope to see back here fully recovered soon Trackie....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2008)

Keep on fighting Track. We are all pulling for you!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 11, 2008)

Lots of goodwill for you here, Trackie. Keep the chin up.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2008)

You're in my thoughts Trackie.....we all look forward to see you back here again in good health...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2008)

Simply we miss you Trackie...Get back us in a good health,please.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 22, 2008)

well said wurger, keep fighting track.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Simply we miss you Trackie...Get back us in a good health,please.



Right on Wurger....my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2008)

I second that Wurger, well put!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 22, 2008)

We are pulling for ya Track.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hang in there matey.....(just to keep this at the top)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope to hear from you soon!!! Thoughts and prayers are with you!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ditto.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2008)

My thoughts are with you Trackend. 
Along with my best wishes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2008)

Same here mate....you're one of the family! Keep fighting....


----------



## Parmigiano (Jan 29, 2008)

Track, your said at end october that you'll be back in 6 months, that means April.

Better you'll show up by then or we're gonna come and get you wherever you are.  
And if we have to do this all the drinks will be on you


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ooooh....He'll have to rob Fort Knox....at least! You hear this buddy? You better be back soon or we'll come and get you....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2008)

Miss you on here Track.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm really hopin' and prayin'.....

The Track will be Back  

TO


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm sure it will be as soon as possible.

Have you heard Tracke, get back us ,friend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Get well soon and hurry back Trackie....you're sorely missed here among your "little" friends..our thoughts and prayers will escort you back to base....

_Oh, Hedy Lamar is a beautiful gal

Madeline Carroll is too

But you’ll find if you query a much different theory

Amongst any bomber crew

That the loveliest thing of which one can sing

This side of the heavenly gates

Is no blonde or brunette of the Hollywood set

But an escort of P-38s



In all the days past when the tables were massed

With glasses of scotch and champagne

It’s quite true that that sight was a thing to delight us

Intent on feeling no pain

But no longer the same nowadays in this game

As we sail onto the missing state

Take your sparkling wine but always make mine

An escort of P-38s



Byron, Shelley and Keats ran each other dead heats

Describing the views from the hills

Of the valleys in May where the winds gently sway

An army of bright daffodils

Take your daffodils Byron, the wild flowers Shelley

Yours is the myrtle, friend Keats

Just preserve me those cuties

All American beauties

An escort of P-38s



Sure we’re braver than hell on the ground all is well

In the air it’s a much different story

As we sweat out our track through the fighters and flak

We’re willing to split up the glory

Well, they wouldn’t reject us so heaven protect us

Until all this shootin’ abates

Give us courage to fight ‘em and another small item

An escort of P-38s
_


----------



## evangilder (Jan 31, 2008)

You are needed back on the showline to provide us your great pictures from the UK shows, Lee. Our family has you in our thoughts and prayers. Hang tough, buddy.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2008)

Any man that can participate in the survival runs Lee did, is a hero in my book. Wish we could here from you soon. The forum and your trains miss you.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2008)

Still thinking about you Trackend.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2008)

We all miss you, mate.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2008)

You're needed back here buddy, and soon!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 5, 2008)

ccheese said:


> We all miss you, mate.....
> 
> Charles



says it all............

All the best. 

Heinz


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ditto heinz


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Any man that can participate in the survival runs Lee did, is a hero in my book. Wish we could here from you soon. The forum and your trains miss you.




Matt youve said it best, i hope Trackie gets back here soon. damn he's gotta be back, i cant handle lucky by myself for too much longer! dammit track get better or let us know whats going on buddy


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2008)

ccheese said:


> We all miss you, mate.....
> 
> Charles



Yeah gotta agree too...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm with all....get back Trackie.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2008)

A fellow brother in arms is MIA here, can't wait to see you back among our ranks Trackie, in good spirit and health!


----------



## Soren (Feb 7, 2008)

Hope you get back soon Trackend, best of hopes from here!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2008)

Has there been any more thought of organizing a buddy system? Sure hate it when our members go MIA.


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 12, 2008)

That sounds like a very good idea TT. Since I'm still a rookie in the forum scene how would this buddy system work?


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 12, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> That sounds like a very good idea TT. Since I'm still a rookie in the forum scene how would this buddy system work?



Same here Doug, the thing is that everybody here is good people, would like to figure something out


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 13, 2008)

Met an FE from 429 Sqn flew with them in 43 44 tonight he might know your uncle track


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2008)

Doug, Charles started something through PMs with contact info. He has mine as does TO. Charles is in contact with several other members. I had your stuff but accidently deleted the PM.  

Simply put, my prewife knows to check my address book for people to contact if anything should happen and then they can relate to the forum. For security and I assume liability reasons this is thru PMs and such. TO is close to me as is Charles so we got in contact with each other.

And to keep this thread alive, I'm still hoping you get through all this Track.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know Trackend as well as you guys do, but I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 13, 2008)

I have made this post "sticky" so it's always near the top. That way, when Lee returns, he can see all the well wishes to him, and we can keep it in the front of the off-topic section.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2008)

Excellent Eric, we're missing you Track hoping to hear from you soon...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice Eric.

I'll just echo Wayne in this case.....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2008)

*Still with you Trackie !!!*


evangilder said:


> I have made this post "sticky" so it's always near the top. That way, when Lee returns, he can see all the well wishes to him, and we can keep it in the front of the off-topic section.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Great idea mate! We all miss you Trackie....get well soon!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 14, 2008)

I can't believe I ain't been on here ! Hope to see you on here soon, Track ! Hurry up 'n get better.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> Since I'm still a rookie in the forum scene how would this buddy system work?



What I suggested to evangilder was that a couple of guys from the same
general area swap full names, phone numbers email addresses. And
to make sure someone in your household knows to inform these others
if you get "incapacitated" (sick, injured, killed). That way the members
of the forum will know what happened. I've "buddied" with two guys in
NJ and even one in Australia. My bride knows who to call and who to email,
should something happen to me. 

_*Of course, do this by PM so that the vital info is not posted on the forum.*_

Should be very simple to put into action.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Alrighty....anyone near sunny Glasgow?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Alrighty....anyone near sunny Glasgow?



Lucky: You should be able to buddy with someone in the UK. You'd have
to do it by email, but what the heck.

If no one volunteers, send me a PM with your info, and I'll return the favor.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd be honored Charles...!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2008)

Feeling kinda meloncholy tonight, Track. Just keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe this ain't the place, but it was mention here. I hope all of you have
jumped on the "buddy system" bandwagon. I'm deep into it, I have an Aussie,
a Scot, a Czech and two yankees as buddies. Pair up with someone in your
neck of the woods, country, continent or section of the world. If you don't
have someone, send me a PM. I'll be glad to add you to my list. It's easy,
and it's FREE !

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2008)

Amen, Brother. Life is short. Hug someone.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 16, 2008)

What is "short", Matt ? I've had a good one, with another B-day next week.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2008)

Lord bless, Charles. May you both live long and prosper.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 16, 2008)

Still thinking of you Track.

Hey, if anyone wants to buddy up, IM me.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2008)

Track is Back! he posted in the What Cheered you Up thread!!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 22, 2008)

He is!

Awesome


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Track is Back! he posted in the What Cheered you Up thread!!



He did crap i gotta check it out


----------



## plan_D (Feb 22, 2008)

Life is not short, it's the longest thing you'll do.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2008)

No $hit!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2008)

No... he didn't.


----------



## trackend (Apr 10, 2008)

Im here guys thanks for the thoughts still pill popping but much better now so you aint got rid of me for a little while longer I'm even back at work. (great) nice to see all you guys are still about I'm surprised my E-mail bounced, Eric. I'll check it out.
I'm managing to get in a short break in the west country (Lydmouth Devon) in a couple of weeks time and do some light walking on the coast path and take a few pics which I'll post. sorry not to have been in touch but I prefer to do things quietly with just the missus involved although her being a nurse it was not that quiet with her bossing me about (as usual) "dont do that dont do this" sheesh like living with Rosan Barr (cept my missus is 150lbs lighter).
Ill be joining in with the threads a bit more now guys (sorry to disapoint) so its back to my pointless ramblings.
Thanks for the thoughts, all you fellas are the tops, cheers


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2008)

Hallo Trackend my dear,

Welcome back.All of us enjoy you are with us here again.
 

my best to You.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 10, 2008)

*TRACKIE IS BACK!!!*  

Welcome home. Glad to hear all is well. If you feel your hair blowing, that's from the collective sigh of relieve that your ok.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Track! haven't had my avatar fix in a while!


----------



## seesul (Apr 10, 2008)

Really? What a great message!!! Gotta drink for that! Who´s gonna pay it? 
Welcome back Trackend!


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 10, 2008)

welcome back!

u have a lot of reading to do!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2008)

Good to see you back trackend!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2008)

Glad to see you back, Track.... Hoz about giving someone (ANYONE) your
email address ? You gave us all quite a start.... if you know what I mean.

Welcome back...

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome back Lee, glad to see u in better spirits now... U were sorely missed my freind...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 10, 2008)

[one big sigh of relief] I was really worried about you, Track. Good to see you back.


----------



## Parmigiano (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome back Track, and now (if you want to listen to the advice of a stupid) invest some time to take care of things like the ones that bounce in your avatar before drooling words in this place !!!

Ad majora semper

sandro


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 10, 2008)

*WELCOME BACK LEE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2008)

Ah.. glad you have 'bounced' back in, Welcome Back Track...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome back Lee, glad all is better now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Bl**dy great to see you again my friend!!


----------



## GaryMcL (Apr 13, 2008)

Glad to see you back, Track. Good to hear everything's going well.


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2008)

Good to have ya around, Lee! Thanks for your comments on the 'military jargon' thread!

Evan


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 14, 2008)

Heard rumors you were back Track. Glad the rumors were true.

Welcome back!

TO


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome back lads 
I'll give it a month and you'll be saying what the f*** did you come back for.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome back my friend.


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2008)

Yo Adler 
nice to see all the old gang is still about mate


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you think we would leave before you came back???!


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Do you think we would leave before you came back???!



Does that mean that now im back you're all going to do a runner? 
I know im not popular but really Adler Im cut to the quick


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome back mate!


----------



## Erich (Apr 21, 2008)

ah my fav avatar is back in full swing or is that bounce. good to see you Lee


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2008)

trackend said:


> Does that mean that now im back you're all going to do a runner?
> I know im not popular but really Adler Im cut to the quick



As Erich pointed out it is all about the avatar! As long as you dont change your avatar we will all stay right here.



Just kidding brother, good to have you back.


----------



## trackend (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheers mates 
I really missed you all even Les and his tins of whoop ass. IMO its still the best aviation and general military chit chat site on the web.
long may it reign.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2008)

Good to see you around again Lee!


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Eric that stealth from above shot on your 10,500 thread is a cracker.
I didnt think you could get much better with your pics but holy macaroni being out of the loop for a while and seeing your newer photos has proved me well wrong. Just one question, do you shoot through perspex/plexi glass or do you hang your camera outside.

love the avatar by the way, now you know what made the British Empire.
5000 Royal Marines with faces like that hoving into view is enough to put the s***s up anyone.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2008)

hehe, yeah those facial expressions cracked me up and I am a fan of Rowan Atkinson. 

I have done a number of gear upgrades in the last year or so. I now have a D80 camera body also and I picked up the Nikon 18-200mm VR lens. The 18-200 is a REALLY sharp lens and I love it. The VR has 2 modes that really work well.

For the Stealth shot, I had the 18-200 on the D50 and shot that through the perspex. If it had been possible to shoot through open air, I would have done that. But the only way to have been able to do that would have been to open the door, which is not a good idea in flight!


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2008)

I've had a look at the D80 (although i will stick with my D50) it looks a nice bit of kit and the write ups give it top marks for the price, Out of curiosity how much did the lens cost, over this side of the pond it seems to be around £400 ($800 roughly).


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2008)

I like the D80, but it does require some tweaking to get the best out of it. The metering on it is kind of temperamental, and it has a tendency to overexpose, which I don't like. Also, the Auto-ISO on both the D50 and the D80 have given me trouble, so I set the ISO manually (which is the default, by the way). So if you leave Auto-ISO off as it come from the factory, your pictures will be much more predictable with results. I also shoot with exposure compensation set at -.7 to a full -1 and it seems to be MUCH better. Not to deter anyone from the D80, every camera has it's quirks. I just seem to have some that effect me more than it might other shooters.

The 18-200 is running about $750 here. I think I paid about that for mine.


----------

